

Repos.io Search and manage code repositories - abki
http://repos.io/

======
zalew
cool concept, thought I need sth like this. waiting for bitbucket and it can
be useful. keep up.

I hope you send an email when you add bitbucket.

criticism: font-sizes and line-heights are going crazy around there, needs
some consequence and more whitespace. and the "Your account ( Z A L E W )" is
just fugly. the logo <http://hackful.com/> :)

~~~
Twidi
Hi

Thanks for your comment.

It's currently a work in progress, and yes you will know when repos.io will
handle more providers like bitbucket and others.

About the design, i'm not a designer at all so if you have ideas :) Can you be
more precise about font-sizes and line-heights (and tell me on which browser)

And the logo is not really a logo for now, it's just a character in the font i
use...

Twidi

~~~
zalew
I actually have some ideas, I'll drop you an email.

------
Twidi
Thanks abki but i told you it was not ready yet :p

